# Ford Superduties?



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

NEXT year looking to buy a truck, be a brand new f250 xl, with the 6.2l gas.. regular cab long box 4x4, what i was wondering, for a work truck (landscaping asnd plowing) and a personal vehicle is it worth it for the xlt or the xl? i plan on buying another truck in a few years to replace this one but wasnt sure. plan on a fisher or a boss v plow on it. if anyone owns a f250 or f350 xl plow truck post it here!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Go for the xlt you won't be sorry. I have the 2012 extended cab


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The little luxuries are nice if you plan on spending a lot of time in it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cet;1707997 said:


> The little luxuries are nice if you plan on spending a lot of time in it.


Especially if your married.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

grandview;1708012 said:


> Especially if your married.


makes a note to not sit in grandviews back seat


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

If your planing on adding to your fleet in 2years and making that an employee truck I probably would not bother with the xlt it's going to come with a radio ,ac,auto you can power stuff. Best way to do it is go on the ford site and build one an xl and one xlt to see price and package difference . Sometimes it's cheaper to get xlt than to add stuff to the xl.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Even the new XL's are pw, pl decent radio etc.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

ac is nice on those hot days. keep cool and your guys can work faster and better. my new truck has none, gotta figure something out.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'd go XLT, the heated mirrors, power options, a better seat, and a few other little extras can make 24+ hours in the truck not so bad compared to miserable when mirrors keep freezing up, seat sucks, interior has as many options at a Model T had paint colors, etc.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

If your in the truck daily 12 months a year - get one loaded.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree, go all out.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Better resale if loaded.


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

Def get it loaded especially if you are going to use it yourself daily. I did and don't regret it one bit.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Ford sucks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

birddseedd;1709478 said:


> Ford sucks


No. Just the one you bought


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dieselss;1709506 said:


> No. Just the one you bought


it gets the job done


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So does a shovel.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

true but my truck is profitable where is a shovel is it


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

A shovel is as well. But you would have to buy a good one


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

are those snow plow shovels any good I was thinking of getting one of them. They're expensive though


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Idk start a new thread about it. You do for everything else.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

..............................


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Go XLT or higher. You get better rebates if you buy the Lariat's and higher also. I paid the price for an XLT and got a Lariat Ultimate FWIW. Best of luck in your search, these trucks are awesome!


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

Mods lets get this moved it's already headed downhill. I'll add this just so there is a pic in the pics forum. No offense.
Edit: Feel free to delete my post once this thread gets moved because, as usual, my commentary adds nothing to the discussion.


----------



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

BlueRam2500;1709592 said:


> Go XLT or higher. You get better rebates if you buy the Lariat's and higher also. I paid the price for an XLT and got a Lariat Ultimate FWIW. Best of luck in your search, these trucks are awesome!


i like the lariate but its not offerd in a regular cab so its either xl or xlt


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

wislxer;1709593 said:


> Mods lets get this moved it's already headed downhill. I'll add this just so there is a pic in the pics forum. No offense.
> Edit: Feel free to delete my post once this thread gets moved because, as usual, my commentary adds nothing to the discussion.


:laughing:


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Drewster2012;1709594 said:


> i like the lariate but its not offerd in a regular cab so its either xl or xlt


Definitely go XLT than.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Go XL with premium/power package... still a bit cheaper, you get cruise, decent stereo, power mirrors windows etc... and I believe the upgraded BCM if you want to add some features later.


----------



## hackitdown (Oct 10, 2007)

*XL for me*

I just went down to an XL (I had a Chevy that was like an XLT). It was the right decision for me. I got the power wins/locks/heated mirrors. I much prefer the rubber floors to carpet, the carpet gets soaked and moldy when plowing. And it gets trashed with mud, mulch, and clippings when landscaping. My guys would rather not have to worry about wrecking rugs. I don't much care for chrome wheels or grill, so an XL looks better to me. I plan to Plasti-dip the bumpers when it warms up. I added mud flaps, tinted windows, stirrup steps, and remote start. I found that the XLs were usually set up for work, with plow package and towing.

Looking at the added features of an XLT, there really wasn't anything I wanted in the package. I saved the cash and bought a tailgate sander.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

birddseedd;1709478 said:


> Ford sucks


I don't blame you at all for feeling that way after buying that F350. And because you're Dodge is a shining example of why Ford sucks.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree with everyone else. If you're going to be the main operator then get it loaded. I bought my truck new in 06 and skipped a few options (leather, mega cab, etc) because I thought I would be buying a new truck ever 2-3 years. Well 8 years later I still have the truck and with only 50k on it I will probably own it another 8. 

Don't skimp on options if you can afford them. It will probably only increase your payment $50/mo to have it optioned nicely.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

dieselss;1709575 said:


> Idk start a new thread about it. You do for everything else.


:laughing: I was going to say the same thing. Can't afford a u-joint but...


----------



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

hackitdown;1709980 said:


> I just went down to an XL (I had a Chevy that was like an XLT). It was the right decision for me. I got the power wins/locks/heated mirrors. I much prefer the rubber floors to carpet, the carpet gets soaked and moldy when plowing. And it gets trashed with mud, mulch, and clippings when landscaping. My guys would rather not have to worry about wrecking rugs. I don't much care for chrome wheels or grill, so an XL looks better to me. I plan to Plasti-dip the bumpers when it warms up. I added mud flaps, tinted windows, stirrup steps, and remote start. I found that the XLs were usually set up for work, with plow package and towing.
> 
> Looking at the added features of an XLT, there really wasn't anything I wanted in the package. I saved the cash and bought a tailgate sander.


i really like that truck, but want to do remote start form the factory and keep it stock, im going to be using this truck alot untill i can get my own personal one which will be loaded, have any other pics of your ford fleet?


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

I wish you could get an XLT with a rubber floor thats about the only thing I wish the XLT had. My one Chevy is kind the equivalent to a Ford XL and over the years I ended up adding most of the power/luxury options on myself. A lot of that stuff is nice to have and IMO the things like power/heated mirrors and power windows are a must for plowing. Although like I said I would prefer to have a rubber floor no matter what, a set of Husky Liners or Weather tec mats is a great way to protect the carpet, just make sure you get the full set that goes over the transmission hump. For a reg cab truck the full set is only around $100 and they last forever and actually do a fantastic job of keeping your carpets nice, one of the few aftermarket auto accessories that actually works.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

I’ve had 2 regular cabs and I just traded in my 11 on my 13 both were loaded XLT’s. First thing I did was put leather seat covers on and a full floor mat. Then on top of the full floor mat I put a set of weather tecks for easy cleaning. Get as many options as u can just for trade in purposes. One option I wish I didn’t have is the backup radar. It will drive you nuts if it is on or off. Satellite radio, sync, and power scope mirrors are 3 must haves for me. Had my 13 truck shipped from Pennsylvania because if you’re spending upwards of 40 plus grand for a truck get a nice one.


----------



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

weekendwrench;1710467 said:


> I've had 2 regular cabs and I just traded in my 11 on my 13 both were loaded XLT's. First thing I did was put leather seat covers on and a full floor mat. Then on top of the full floor mat I put a set of weather tecks for easy cleaning. Get as many options as u can just for trade in purposes. One option I wish I didn't have is the backup radar. It will drive you nuts if it is on or off. Satellite radio, sync, and power scope mirrors are 3 must haves for me. Had my 13 truck shipped from Pennsylvania because if you're spending upwards of 40 plus grand for a truck get a nice one.


i really want a truck that has a tocuh screen and the nice sound system but thats only in laraites... atleast a backupcamera would be nice and sync and a backup camera


----------



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

hackitdown;1709980 said:


> I just went down to an XL (I had a Chevy that was like an XLT). It was the right decision for me. I got the power wins/locks/heated mirrors. I much prefer the rubber floors to carpet, the carpet gets soaked and moldy when plowing. And it gets trashed with mud, mulch, and clippings when landscaping. My guys would rather not have to worry about wrecking rugs. I don't much care for chrome wheels or grill, so an XL looks better to me. I plan to Plasti-dip the bumpers when it warms up. I added mud flaps, tinted windows, stirrup steps, and remote start. I found that the XLs were usually set up for work, with plow package and towing.
> 
> Looking at the added features of an XLT, there really wasn't anything I wanted in the package. I saved the cash and bought a tailgate sander.


for your f350, did u have to register it or anytihng differnt? when i turn 17 if i get a f350 i want to make sure i dont have to reigster it as commerical and deal weith all dot crap


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Drewster2012;1710497 said:


> for your f350, did u have to register it or anytihng differnt? when i turn 17 if i get a f350 i want to make sure i dont have to reigster it as commerical and deal weith all dot crap


Check with your insurance agent about how it should be registered and insured for business purpose. You could be left holding the bag if you have an accident. A cheap foolish move now could change your life forever. Play it safe, you have a lot of years ahead of you.


----------



## hackitdown (Oct 10, 2007)

Drewster2012;1710497 said:


> for your f350, did u have to register it or anytihng differnt? when i turn 17 if i get a f350 i want to make sure i dont have to reigster it as commerical and deal weith all dot crap


Both trucks have commercial plates. I skipped it for a few years, but got warned by the cops, so I switched to commercial. If you are using the truck to make money in Massachusetts, you should have commercial plates, lettering, and a DOT medical. Plus I wanted to be properly insured. The only hassle is the $200/yr reg fee. Gotta pay to play.


----------



## hackitdown (Oct 10, 2007)

weekendwrench;1710467 said:


> I've had 2 regular cabs and I just traded in my 11 on my 13 both were loaded XLT's. First thing I did was put leather seat covers on and a full floor mat.


Can you tell me where you got the seat covers, how much $$, and are they working ok?


----------



## hackitdown (Oct 10, 2007)

weekendwrench;1710467 said:


> if you're spending upwards of 40 plus grand for a truck get a nice one.


For sure, I agree, for $40K you can get style and luxury. But I'm ok with a new Superduty XL with a new Vplow for $32K net. That extra $8,000 is about $150 more per month that I just can't spend.

A lot of guys would rather buy a used XLT or Lariat with that same $32K, but I will always choose new over bling. Luckily, I don't even like the bling. Chrome wheels, side moldings, 2-tone and all that stuff looks too Vegas for me. I like to fly under the radar.

I grew up in the '70s, if your car had AC, it meant you were rich. I was lucky if my Opel even started on a cold day. So what can I say, my standards are pretty low. Besides, my wife has a nice car, and if I ask politely, she may let me drive it some day.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a 13 I hate it 
Plowing the heat shuts off the interior lights go off 
Besides that i still hate it and I'm a ford guy 
Go what you can afford now the differences aren't huge the xl has everything you need them get it


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

I daily drive a 6.0 f250 xl. I like the vinyl floor for a daily driver. The only thing I wish it had was power window and mirror on the passenger side.

I keep my trucks for a long time, so I prefer the xl models. Those crank windows will still be working long after the lumbar support blows out and the carpet and leather get all stained up in a lariat.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I wanted a 150 again but it was $20k more than a 350 go figure 
They said it is a luxury 4x4 that's why


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

ponyboy;1711419 said:


> I wanted a 150 again but it was $20k more than a 350 go figure
> They said it is a luxury 4x4 that's why


Ya, the whole buy a 1/2 ton cause it's cheaper argument is long gone. I bought my 2011 brand new for $29k. It has everything I wanted except for power windows and locks. For $29k, I can live without them. I daily drive a nice Civic anyway.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

hackitdown;1711370 said:


> Can you tell me where you got the seat covers, how much $$, and are they working ok?


CoverKing makes them and they were expensive. But I didn't want $h!tty fitting seat covers that look like crap and be fighting with and swearing at all the time. They are a ***** to put on, but 99% of people can't tell they are seat covers (including my salesman at the ford dealer). They held up great. My truck is a landscaper's truck so they get abused. I took them out of my 11 the day I traded it in and put them in my 13 when I got it home.



hackitdown;1711409 said:


> For sure, I agree, for $40K you can get style and luxury. But I'm ok with a new Superduty XL with a new Vplow for $32K net. That extra $8,000 is about $150 more per month that I just can't spend.


I'm at 30 grand after trade in, rebates, and incentives, but I didn't get a plow I had that. Here is a dirty pick of my 13.


----------



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

Anybody have any chevy/gmc 2500hds? that plow?? thats another brand im considering


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I always see Chevy sagging low 
They ride smoother but not heavy enough front end for plows


----------



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

ponyboy;1712111 said:


> I always see Chevy sagging low
> They ride smoother but not heavy enough front end for plows


im going to assume doge is even worse than the gmc/chevy?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I saw one today plow in ground but still better than Chevy 
I say for work with plows 
Ford 
Dodge 
Chevy


----------



## Drewster2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

ponyboy;1712119 said:


> I saw one today plow in ground but still better than Chevy
> I say for work with plows
> Ford
> Dodge
> Chevy


i really like them ram 2500 tradesman but dont want it to sag alot. it would be between ford or ram, i can get the nice upgrade stereo in the ram if i go crew cab tradesman ford doesent offer that untill laraite which is really outa rang IF I WENT CREW CAB SHORT BOX


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Drewster2012;1712109 said:


> Anybody have any chevy/gmc 2500hds? that plow?? thats another brand im considering


You can't plow with a Chevy or GMC. It'll never work


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

birddseedd;1709478 said:


> Ford sucks


So says the greatest mental midget to ever troll a forum!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Let's be honest all trucks have the downfalls 
For the money of the trucks they all should be built better 
I want my new $17k dodge back that I bought in 1993 
What makes them worth $30k more now


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Mark13;1712154 said:


> You can't plow with a Chevy or GMC. It'll never work


I don't know of one person plowing with a Chevy 2500HD, how about you Mark?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

ponyboy;1712228 said:


> Let's be honest all trucks have the downfalls
> For the money of the trucks they all should be built better
> I want my new $17k dodge back that I bought in 1993
> What makes them worth $30k more now


Inflation........


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Well our prices have not inflated that much


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Banksy;1712262 said:


> I don't know of one person plowing with a Chevy 2500HD, how about you Mark?


I can't think of anyone, I use mine to get groceries. Occasionally I'll put my atv in the bed if I really want to make it work.

That being said, each storm has 25 trucks out that belong to people I know. 
3 Dodge 2500: 8' snoway 2 wideouts
1 Chevy 4500: blizzard 8611
2 F550:wideout 9' straight
4 F250: 8-9' straight 8.6v 
14 Chevy/GMC 2500/3500's: 8' straight to 9.2/9.6 v's and a couple wideouts as well.

There's others as well but you can tell the GM truck's are most common. Most of them are duramax's as well, a couple 6.0 and 8.1 gas trucks in the mix too.


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

They are all junk just depends what you wanna work on. Can't we all just get along. Hahahaha.


----------



## fozzy (Nov 25, 2005)

ponyboy;1712285 said:


> Well our prices have not inflated that much


Lowballers are to blame for that.


----------



## hackitdown (Oct 10, 2007)

I plowed and towed a landscaping trailer for 7 years with a 2500HD. Loads of problems, but not any related to the front suspension. The ride is way better. 

Dont ask me about the 2 starters, the overheating, the manifold bolts and gaskets, the rusted hubs, the spare that was stuck in place, the steering boost, the rusted brake lines, the heater relay, the wiper motor, the window motor, the speaker, the dead batteries from a mystery drain, the broken radio, power mirror, rusted bumpers, o2 sensors, etc, etc, that I fixed over the 60,000 miles I put on that POS. Never again.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have always had Chevy trucks. They have worked great for me so I stick with them. My 13' has a way better front end and frame then my 04'. They changed them starting in 2011 - and it shows.

My truck barely squats at all when I raise my V with wings. No susp. upgrades or Timbrens.

If I ever switch brands I'd go with a Ford.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

dheavychevy38;1712800 said:


> They are all junk just depends what you wanna work on.


Ain't that the truth!


----------

